# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What is the best way to get rid of Black Beard Algae?



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

I have a 60 Gal tank










Now i am totally infected by Black beard alage I believe.










Just when the tank is starting to look really good this happened it has taken over one complete side of the tank.

I have been starving my mollies to eat the alage and they are going to town however the 13 mollies are not enough to combat the algae takeover.

I read that marvelous doc featured on your algae section on this site. I've done the bleach treatment before and it works however it would seem that each time i do that a month down the road that plant looses all it's leaves and it dies. (even at 1pt bleach per 19 pt water)

Anyone want to tell me what they tried?

any idea how i got it or how i can prevent it?


----------



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

I have a 60 Gal tank










Now i am totally infected by Black beard alage I believe.










Just when the tank is starting to look really good this happened it has taken over one complete side of the tank.

I have been starving my mollies to eat the alage and they are going to town however the 13 mollies are not enough to combat the algae takeover.

I read that marvelous doc featured on your algae section on this site. I've done the bleach treatment before and it works however it would seem that each time i do that a month down the road that plant looses all it's leaves and it dies. (even at 1pt bleach per 19 pt water)

Anyone want to tell me what they tried?

any idea how i got it or how i can prevent it?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Keep your nutrients in balance and get your [email protected] levels up to around 30 ppm.


----------



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

is C02 a contributing factor? i am havind a real hard time with C02. my c02 has always been low.

I been wanting to buy a pressurized co2 system for a while now.. would that help?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

BBA seems to really get knocked back if you can keep your CO2 levels at the 30 ppm range. And IMHO a pressurized system for a tank 20 gallons or larger is always better than DIY.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

When I stopped being timid with dosing in order to achieve recommended nutrient levels - including CO2 to 30 ppm - my severe beard algae problem was dramatically reduced. Within 10 days!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How many DIY 2-liter bottles are you running? 

Not only does increasing C02 help BBA but also increasing micros and redirecting water flow away from the problem area.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

no-ones noticed the huge bubble-wall in the background! there goes your CO2!! kill it immediately.

personally, i would think about starting again. your tank its pretty much inundated. Its only been set-up since august right? you'd be back at the same place within no time. Just don't use that bubble wall anymore and your CO2 should be fine.


----------



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

Really the bubble wall = Evil

A bubble wall is bad for my bba?

This tank has been setup since May 2004 the pic is just the augest pic. 

This stuff is spreading like mad.. 

I have never got my tank to good levels with my DIY C02 system the water 

The cloeset i got was 19ppm I believe. which was just at the threshold of good levels with my KH

My DIY C02 system is a 10Litre water jug with 2 liters of water and 1.75 liters of sugar. 

I appreciate the help I hate the BBA..


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubble Wall= Low CO2
High CO2 helps reduce BBA, or so I read.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

the best way to fight the algae is to provide the best possible conditions for the plants to grow. The bubble wall causes massive disturbance to the water suface and results in the loss of dissolved CO2. There's really no point in using CO2 if you're just going to knock it all out again with the bubble wall. 
Try killing it and getting the plants to grow as fast and healthily as you can. My tank has been set up for almost three months now, and only just recently has the thing started to clear and the algae very slowly reduce. 
Seriously tho. You might like to think about starting again, leaving only the existing substrate in place. I don't suggest disturbing this too much. Clean out all the crap, throw away weak plants, bleach-treat the ornaments and add new water (don't forget the dechlorinator!). Replant immediately with fresh, fast growing plants and give them everything thing they need to grow.
If you kill the bubble wall, you should see your CO2 levels climb. If not, you could consider a pressurised system, which is generally easier to control. 

good luck.. let us know how it goes. 

BEN


----------



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

thanks.. I will try. It's just sad when you got $75.00 in plants that were totally amazing a month ago and now are hariy. 

I am going to Home depot and going to fashion a reactor for my tank. perhaps it wil aid in the difusion of the DIY C02. i was just using a crevas under my log to allow the absorbtion. it was moderately raising the c02 levels. 

Can't afford the nice regulator and tank i want yet. so i will continue with the 4kg of sugar a every 2 months. 

damm thats A lot of sugar.. 

I really appreciate the assistance. 

BTW 1 more thing.. don't my fish need oxygen? i still need to airate the water a little don't i?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

many people choose to aerate the water at night, when both plants and fish are using oxygen. If your plants are healthy enough, they should produce enough oxygen for the fish naturally. See how it goes. If the fish are gasping for air.. aerate it at night, or very slightly during the day. 
I know all about losing money to plants! don't worry.. am sure that losing the bubble wall will solve many of the problems. 
good luck.


----------



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

aerate at night. Now i knew that plants use oxygen at night i just don't know why i didn't think of that first. LOL

i'll just hook up my pump to my timer at the night cycle







hehe









Thanks Ben


----------

